# It Takes A Real Man To Wear One Ticka Ticka



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought this rather sorry looking timex on fleabay for a few pounds mainly as I liked the solid link bracelet it was on but even though the watch had been through tough times I decided to spend a couple of pounds more and see how she scrubbed up,

So armed with the service info that Mel had kindly pointed me to on the timex forum and a new crystal and strap I set about giving the balance a good clean and wotnot. She fired straight up after the clean and kept pretty good time which is always a result in my book

The case showed the usual wear and I toyed with the idea of a re-spray but I've grown to like the "worn in" look so will probaby leave it, The crystal had a crack in which I thought might be a problem to replace as it's a 35mm wide and 2mm thick acrylic but I found the Sternkreuz YBO 350 and took a chance on that,

For anyone needing a crystal for this model the sternkreuz is a perfect fit which snaps home nicely.

So here she is, Far from perfect but with a certain charm ,

The Timex "Black Max" which I have read is a hommage to the Orfina pvd models. excuse the camera reflections on the dial, its excellent in the flesh.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice result and merry Christmas wookie.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

lovely job wook, i can never get over how much a watch improves with a new crystal :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheers for the nice words chaps, And a merry Christmas to you both


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Yet another excellent result S, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks really excellent- great job, Wook!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great job there, and now a very desirable piece, the "Black Max" is really sought after by Timexicans in good condition and you've really brought that one back to life :notworthy:

Wookie, can you take a moment or two to post this on the Timex Forum if you get the chance? the guys there will be pleased to see this, I'm sure!

http://www.timexwatchforum.com


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mel said:


> Great job there, and now a very desirable piece, the "Black Max" is really sought after by Timexicans in good condition and you've really brought that one back to life :notworthy:
> 
> Wookie, can you take a moment or two to post this on the Timex Forum if you get the chance? the guys there will be pleased to see this, I'm sure!
> 
> http://www.timexwatchforum.com


Hi

Will do Mel, I'll see if I can take some better photos tomorrow when there is more light.

wook


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Bladerunner said:


> Yet another excellent result S, well done. :thumbsup:





apm101 said:


> That looks really excellent- great job, Wook!


 Thanks for that both of you, And have a great christmas :yes:

wook


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

That must be the best looking Timex I have seen. Nice job, what a difference!


----------

